# Finding Posts You Were Thanked In



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Title pretty much says it all. I know ive been thanked before but is there any way for me to see the specific post?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nobody?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont think there is a way to sort those post out from other post

sent by tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I've wondered the same thing.
Then I get disappointed when I find out I was thanked for smiling or making a joke. Sad that I can't find any where I get thanked for a real statement :/ lulz


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I've wondered the same thing.
> Then I get disappointed when I find out I was thanked for smiling or making a joke. Sad that I can't find any where I get thanked for a real statement :/ lulz


lol, i really wish there was an easier way than to dig through all 200 and something posts lol


----------

